# Can I live on £15,000??



## lananans (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been put on a shortlist for a job in Bath, but it only pays £15,000 per annum. Is that enough to live off of, if I live cheaply? I have heard that Bath isn't too expensive, but I was wondering if anyone can offer any advice??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lananans said:


> I've been put on a shortlist for a job in Bath, but it only pays £15,000 per annum. Is that enough to live off of, if I live cheaply? I have heard that Bath isn't too expensive, but I was wondering if anyone can offer any advice??


I've always thought Bath was fairly expensive??? Its an historical, Spa town?! After stoppages 15,000 pa isnt that much, but it depends on how many of you are there and what your lifestyle and your housing needs are. In my opinion it would be tight

Jo xx


----------



## lananans (Apr 26, 2010)

jojo said:


> I've always thought Bath was fairly expensive??? Its an historical, Spa town?! After stoppages 15,000 pa isnt that much, but it depends on how many of you are there and what your lifestyle and your housing needs are. In my opinion it would be tight
> 
> Jo xx


Thanks Jo... I guess I heard that it was cheaper than London?? 

I am also thinking that it might be a little bit tight at this point..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are a single person, that's just about doable, but no luxuries like a car or holidays abroad. £15k gross is around £12k net or £1k a month. Take £500 for rent (1-bedroom flat), £100 for council tax and another £100 for utilities, leaving you around £300 to feed and clothe yourself and for any commuting.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

I wouldn't bother mate, 15k will kill you. Housing is really expensive, food, leisure, clothes etc. etc. You will be miserable!

Bath is also expensive.

AA


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you get free accomadation with your job? If so then yes if not then no!


----------



## sophie2009 (Nov 24, 2009)

If you live cheaply and maybe get a room in a house share then it is very doable, but remember you won't have any money for luxuries and will probably have to use public transport. I have survived on a £11,000 salary with two small children and it was hard but i did it!


----------



## kevin04 (Sep 15, 2009)

It really depends on your lifestyle. One of my good pals is on about £!4,000 a year and he lives in the Centre of Dundee - which is quite expensive and he seems to live ok - doesn't manage to get out for food often or that, but managed to have money for socialsing at least once/twice a week. 

Have a look into rents and flats online, and also have a look at the transport links. There could be some nice and decent houses/flats outside the main City itself for a much lower rent price. 
Most small towns/villages in Scotland are linked to the City or bigger Town nearby with a good bus or rail service - so if you did move out of Town - you should be able to get into Town on time to Commute.

Good luck with your move. I know how it can be moving Country and trying to find out all this information on the net.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Accomodation are very expensive. I studied in O for a few years and was working P/T with an income way lower than 15K. Like a lot of my fellow students, You can make it and have plenty of fun if you think very smartly. may be share a room with a friend or get a room in a student house as there might have for you some way to avoid council taxes. Try to get a P/T evening job in catering so you will save money on food. Also you can get some pretty clothing Items for very cheap a shops like Primark. Most of the clubs are free before 10pm or have free nights for girls. One of the advantage of being in a city like bath is that it s very small and fill up with students and you can meet a lot of people. I might start to write a guide lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bear in mind that the average UK income in 2009 was GBP 25,000 per annum...

-


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Bear in mind that the average UK income in 2009 was GBP 25,000 per annum...
> 
> 
> Oh didn't know it was 25k.
> ...


----------



## sporeacco (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re:*



lananans said:


> I've been put on a shortlist for a job in Bath, but it only pays £15,000 per annum. Is that enough to live off of, if I live cheaply? I have heard that Bath isn't too expensive, but I was wondering if anyone can offer any advice??




I would say that it would be tight only if you do not mind living like a student but point here is that F/T students usually get discounts in transportation, travel, some shops and they do not need to pay council tax so...and actually you wont get that 15k after deductions for tax (not too much) and social security things (this part counts). 

Maybe you may try to ask for some other allowances outside the 15k?


----------

